# Mounting toggle switches inside hatch



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I’m looking for something like the attached photo, but a blank slate. I already have my toggle switches, I just need something I can attach to my inside hatch wall and mount them to. Any ideas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like that person used a custom fiberglass box to mount them to.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just made a full switch panel from scratch for my old Maverick. I used 1/8” black acrylic (wanted 3/16 but it wasn’t available). My panel was 4x14” with four toggles (Cole Hersee), two idiot lights (red for bilge pump, blue for bait well pump), a standard Bennett trim tabs switch along with an ignition switch.

The panel was mounted vertically on the face of the center console. In the past I’ve both mounted switches on angle aluminum and made switch boxes when needed (when you needed to protect the back of the switch and its wiring..).


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like that person used a custom fiberglass box to mount them to.


It is custom. I just wasn’t sure if anyone knew of anything available I could repurpose before I build one.

edit: found this.. will allow some room for expansion too and only 10 bucks. 

https://www.amazon.com/DGZZI-Waterp...XRydWU=#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That looks great.... I particularly like that you can remove the cover to access the back of your switches (where trouble usually is with switches).

I'd want only one access point for your wires (along the bottom of the box on one side or other, then a slight bit of extra harness inside the box to facilitate being able to remove the cover and actually work or check the back of the switches with only two mounting points at the back or top of the box, carefully sealed when you mount the box....

Post up what you actually come up with (and pics always...).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I made a panel out of some scrap aluminum and mounted it behind this


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

Not sure if you found a solution yet but Amazon sells waterproof/resistant electrical project boxes of all sizes. One example: 

Zulukit Waterproof Plastic Project Box ABS IP65 Electronic Junction box Enclosure Black 7.87 x 4.72 x 2.95 inch (200 x 120 x 75mm) 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RT6NWTR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_IVAmEbFM9AZNF


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

chiphill said:


> Not sure if you found a solution yet but Amazon sells waterproof/resistant electrical project boxes of all sizes. One example:
> 
> Zulukit Waterproof Plastic Project Box ABS IP65 Electronic Junction box Enclosure Black 7.87 x 4.72 x 2.95 inch (200 x 120 x 75mm)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RT6NWTR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_IVAmEbFM9AZNF


Thanks! I already finished rigging the electrical and went with a similar waterproof box from Amazon. I put in two toggles and a dual usb charger with room for two more toggles down the road. Pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------

